# A4 default page size!



## Kevex (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi everyone!

Does anyone have any idea on how to set the A4 default page size for all the apps under Mac OS 9.2.1? I tried to set under the finder, but no use, other apps still use US letter size. Thanx in advance!


----------



## Jadey (Nov 23, 2001)

In 9.2.1 I don't know, but if you ever get a chance to upgrade to X, there is a solution with A4 Paper Sizes, available here:

http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=12554&db=mac


----------



## Kevex (Nov 23, 2001)

I know, I have X also, and used an app to set the A4 as the default size, but I had to print powerpoint documents, and the office x doesn't run as well as it does under classic.


----------



## Jadey (Nov 23, 2001)

Office final supposedly runs much faster than the betas (if that's what you had goin on)


----------



## shrill (Dec 5, 2001)

A little late maybe, but: 

Depending on the printer driver, you can sometimes delete the other paper sizes in the Page Setup... box. 

Not the ideal solution if you want to use US Letter again, but ...


----------



## anerki (Dec 10, 2001)

When printing you can set the size to A4, then there's a save button somewhere in that windows, perhaps sth like Use as default or sth like that. It worked fine when I had to set the paper feed for my Laserwriter 16/600 

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## JJJ (Dec 25, 2001)

In Page Setup select A4. Hold down the Option key when you click OK or press return. The default page size will now be A4 for that selected printer.


----------

